# Cambridge Park & Ride



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

Please be aware that all of the Park & Ride sites around the city of Cambridge are now fitted with 2.1m height barriers. These were put in place on Monday of this week and came into operation on Tuesday. These have been introduced because of the regular invasions by "pikies" and the irony of the situation is that the latest invasion was at the Trumpington site last Sunday - the day before the erection of the barriers took place! (inside information perhaps?!?!). The situation now is that motorhomes can now only park at the Trumpington site - you have to use a separate entrance, telephone a number that is shown on the barrier and then wait for an attendant to come and let you enter.

Stuart


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bump.

That is a shame. Canterbury do seem to try a bit harder on the overnighting front than your average council.
Does that mean no more overnighting for vans at New Dover Rd P&Ride?

 

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pete - he said Cambridge, not Canterbury 8O :?: 

It's a sham they feel the need to put up barriers, our local council are obsessed with them :x . Oxford P&R's are all barriered, and the only one there that you can access a special area needs advance knowledge and perseverance as to how to get somebody to open up the barriers.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

As op said it's *****'s regularly visiting the sites & leaving a lot of mess (No comment) :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Bugger, I'll get me coat.

Still a shame though.

Pete.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Some people spoil it for others :-#


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am just going to email the council and ask where I can park my van so that I can visit their wonderful city, in particular is there a park and ride which would suit. I will keep you posted on that. 

Recently spent two nights at Canterbury, emailed the council and thanked them very much for the excellent facility, got a very nice reply. 

I would encourage all of you to do likewise when you find somewhere which makes any specific provision for us. In fact I am going to start a thread now to ask everyone to begin doing this, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Recently spent two nights at Canterbury, emailed the council and thanked them very much for the excellent facility, got a very nice reply.
> 
> I would encourage all of you to do likewise when you find somewhere which makes any specific provision for us. In fact I am going to start a thread now to ask everyone to begin doing this, Alan.


I did that when I parked at Canterbury, trouble is I probably sent the email to Cambridge. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

peejay said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Recently spent two nights at Canterbury, emailed the council and thanked them very much for the excellent facility, got a very nice reply.
> ...


Another senior moment peejay :wink: 
Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Park & ride aside,If anyone wants to visit Cambridge this is a very popular site,(I have no connection) :lol:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/redirect.asp?site_id=1343


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

The Camping and Caravan Club also have a site on the outskirts of the city. The CC site is the closest to the city centre, but both sites have bus stops close by with a regular service into the city centre.

Stuart


----------

